# Can't Decide Which Ecommerce Site To Pick



## Doomoo123 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am not really sure the difference between a web hosting site and an Ecommerce site. I want to open a clothing store and there are so many options I'm not sure what to go with. I've looked up fab.com and I am okay with selling my shirts with them but I also want a website of my own. There's godaddy.com which is alright, I came across Free Ecommerce Website - Create your own online shop with FreeWebstore and it is my top choice right now. I've read reviews and it seems pretty good. I'm starting really small and I don't want to go all out just in case my whole clothing store idea doesn't work out. I know about bigcartel and it's alright as well. I'm a little bit confused in this part of the process (creating the online website) and I could use some help.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We use opencart and like it a lot. If youre planning on going out of business and don't want to buy into any thing long term them I would check a free option that requires no programming. Take it another level up and you have other options that have pre loaded merchant services like yahoo stores.


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

hosting is just that -- your site is hosted only -- cheaper

ecomm is hosting plus security certificates and such to accept credit card payments etc. --- more expensive.




bluehost.com

oscommerce
phpcart
zencart
(theres a ton more)


with any of these you will need DATABASE privleges and have to install it on your own-- short ofpaying someone to set it up for you 


good luck,
Markus


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

You will get what you pay for with an e commerce site. You will not get a lot of the features with the free site as you would using a paid site. I use shopify.com and it is very easy to set up and maintain. A lot of templates to chose from. Some free and some paid. 

One of may Shopify app offers a print on demand application from Merchify. I do some of my shirts on Merchify so I don't have to worry about fulfilling orders and shipping. 

With shopify, i pretty much do nothing but ship and collect money. I love Ecommerce Software, Online Store Builder, Website Store Hosting Solution- Free 14 day Trial by Shopify.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use webs.com for a free ecommerce site.


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been wondering (and attempting to decipher) whether sites such as bigcartel offer various email addresses such as a regular web hosting company.

I have webhostinghub, and while the difficulties of having to install and completely edit an ecommerce platform with no experience, I appreciate the tremendous server space, and unlimited email accounts. Not sure if the ecommerce web companies offer anything competitive in that area............

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

I use opencart fire my website.

Have a look, www.adventees.com.au.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

